# Solar Panels



## peedee

I see lots of posts about solar panels on the other hand the majority appear to prefer hook ups? If the latter is the case and with panels for charging leisure batteries costing upwards of £250, the economics don't stack up. 

If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged. This appears to be another reason why the economics don't stack up.

So if you have a solar panel what was your reason for installing it?

Conversely -- If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one? 

peedee


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Peedee

Equally illuminating might be _"If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?"_

If it's of use to your poll, I don't believe in expensive cures for problems that don't yet exist, except in the imagination.

As I just said in another thread, we can manage quite well for four days off hook-up in the summer months, and so far have never wanted/needed to go for longer. (We almost always use hook-up in the colder months, for obvious reasons.)

Others will have different camping habits of course, and that's what makes all the difference to your query.

Interesting one! :wink:

Dave 

P.S. Still time to edit you OP if you want to see the other side of the coin - as it were! :wink:


----------



## MrWez

We got a solar panel because we sometimes stop in one location for several nights without EHU also, regardless of how considerate you may try to be some people may consider you just running your engine to top up your battery as being anti-social especially if the camping is a bit tight shall we say. The solar panel saves me cranking up the engine and gassing people.

Personally, I think all new MH should come with solar panels fitted as standard (as well as LED lighting and maximum efficiency appliances but that's another thing entirely).

mrWez


----------



## Ozzyjohn

peedee said:


> If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged.
> 
> peedee


The above quote sums it up for me up to this point in time. However, I can envisage a future where we may adopt a slightly more relaxed approach which could see us wanting to move less frequently - so either more batteries, solar panels, or maybe even a generator. At the moment, our enjoyment isn't compromised by lack of solar panels.

I'm also not entirely convinced that every gadget we have is economically justifiable (nor that it needs to be) - even the motorhome itself is questionable. Some things are bought because of the enjoyment etc we hope they will bring, others truly satisfy a need.

So, I'm a "no" at the moment.

I'd never considered the idea of running my engine to charge the batteries while stationary - and I don't think it is a very good idea for lots of reasons.

Regards,
John


----------



## tonka

Here are my thoughts on the benefits of my 1 x 80w solar panel.

Allows battery top up when at rallies.

Charges leisure battery when the van is parked up at home, dont have to mess about plugging in EHU.

Campsites can charge 4- 5 euro per night for electric in Spain / France.
So when only having a few days staying for a few nights we dont have any EHU.

My latest van already has a 120w solar charger built in to the power supply so outlay was.. panel £115, Connecting lead £10, MOunting brackets £10 and sikaflex £6.99.. Just has to be worth doing..


----------



## dipper17

I just like the idea of being able to stop where we want to knowing that the leisure battery is being charged. Also, very useful when parked up for several days in the same spot and if you find a nice CL or aire that does not have electric.

Probably the economics don't work out I'll grant you that.

Interesting poll

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Zebedee

Forgot to mention - there's no room on the roof to fit one with a worthwhile output, so the exercise is purely academic for us!

I expect others with small vans will be the same.

Dave


----------



## peedee

Zebedee said:


> Hi Peedee
> 
> Equally illuminating might be _"If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?"_
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I can usually last 3/4 days plus I have a generator. Solar panels are not much use to me anyway because I need to charge 36volt wheelchair batteries so tend to use hookups if available.
Sorry I logged off for too long to ask the question in the OP but thanks for pointing it out and I hope responses will indicate both sides of the coin, why you have one and why you don't?

peedee


----------



## spatz1

3 x 110ah batteries and 365w of solar because i use the motorhome up to 4 nights a week stood and draw 7ah for 6 hours with heating tv and a laptop which uses over half that....

couldnt manage without and look on the brightside, i can use the hookup cable to power the computer in the house through the summer :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

peedee said:


> Sorry I logged off for too long to ask the question in the OP but thanks for pointing it out and I hope responses will indicate both sides of the coin, why you have one and why you don't? peedee


No worries Peedee.

You can no longer get at your original post . . . but I can! 8) ............









Fix done for you. :wink:

Dave


----------



## WildThingsKev

We normally tour abroad in autumn and move on regularly, in UK we mostly make 3 day spring/summer trips without hookup. In winter we ski but usually stay on sites with hookup.

After we bought the van I fitted a second leisure battery and leds almost immediately. A year later I fitted an 80w panel because on a few occassions we would have benefited from it by being able to stay an extra day.

Last month we were able to spend 3 days wildcamping in Switzerland because it was sunny and the panel worked very well; the truma was running 24hrs. One night on a campsite in Switzerland costs £35 so although money saving wasn't a consideration it can pay off quite quickly under certain circumstances.


----------



## jhelm

I love my solar panel, I think I'll buy the T shirt. We almost never use camp grounds and too many times we have woken up to dead batteries, the heating off and had to run the engine just to get things going. Now that I put on the 230 watts, even at this time of year we can run the heating all day, the tv as much as we like as well as the lap top and phone chargers etc. Before the panel it was always a worry, checking the batteries, turn off the tv, turn down the heat etc. And even if one could go 3 or 4 days without a charge then what, search for a hookup and pay a bunch just for the privilege of charging the batteries and have to stay the night in some sleazy place instead of parking next to a nice beach or river or in the center of some small French village.


----------



## barryd

jhelm said:


> I love my solar panel, I think I'll buy the T shirt. We almost never use camp grounds and too many times we have woken up to dead batteries, the heating off and had to run the engine just to get things going. Now that I put on the 230 watts, even at this time of year we can run the heating all day, the tv as much as we like as well as the lap top and phone chargers etc. Before the panel it was always a worry, checking the batteries, turn off the tv, turn down the heat etc. And even if one could go 3 or 4 days without a charge then what, search for a hookup and pay a bunch just for the privilege of charging the batteries and have to stay the night in some sleazy place instead of parking next to a nice beach or river or in the center of some small French village.


This makes sense to me. I voted no because I dont have one (yet). To be fair touring in the summer isnt a problem and our single 110AH battery has lasted us a week with no telly but typically 4-5 days. However we do scrimp on stuff and I wonder if we would move on less and thus do more miles and use more diesel if it wasnt for the fact the batteries were going down.

So I think we should get one. Trouble is our servicing and repair bills for the van, 2 cars and a scooter this winter has been well over £3000 so I will need to run it past the chancelor first.


----------



## joedenise

Only have 200 amps of battery 100w solar but connected through schault controller so charges engine and leisure batteries.

not used van since early december checked batteries this morning reading 14.3v so van ready to go only time we plug in at home is to get the fridge cold before we go

joe


----------



## Techno100

Solar is no longer expensive, if you think it is you've looked in the wrong places.
I'm happy to be totally confident that I do not have to worry about what I turn on or plug in as an average/above average consumer
Always charge your lappies, camera and phones etc in daylight and start every evening with full leisures. The odd cloudy day is no worse than going 5 days with no solar input at all because you dont have it.
Normally we use our van fortnightly at least but I've not been away due to work since new year. The van is in storage and the batteries are still at 13.6 in daytime stood for 8 weeks in winter 8)

Also going up to 5 days is definately depleting the batteries and the best thing for battery longevity is to keep them fully charged with minimum discharge. If you're not moving then its solar or the noise machine and petrol cans


----------



## Techno100

joedenise said:


> Only have 200 amps of battery 100w solar but connected through schault controller so charges engine and leisure batteries.
> 
> not used van since early december checked batteries this morning reading 14.3v so van ready to go only time we plug in at home is to get the fridge cold before we go
> 
> joe


Joe if its not been used for so long the voltage is too high it ought to be on a purely maintenance charge


----------



## Mrplodd

I feel that soar panels fall into the same category as Gaslow systems (I have both, kindly supplied by the previous owner )

They are very difficult to justify on purely economic grounds BUT they do make the whole MH experience a little less stressful. With Gaslow (I have 2 11Kg cyls) you can run on one, when that expires you still have another completely full one to use whilst you wait for a convenient filling station to appear.

Added bonus is that refilling costs VASTLY less than exchange cylinders BUT it takes a looooong time to actually save the cost of the Gaslow

Same with solar panels really, no worrying about the heating dropping off or being unable to watch TV or read etc. I think the economics work out a bit better as far as solar panels are concerned. At 4 or 5 Euro a night for hook up (usually just to run the fridge and TV) a solar panel will pay for itself a lot quicker than Gaslow will. If you move about a lot then the advantages of solar are not so relevant, your leisure batteries are recharged by the engine driven alternator. If thats your normal usage then a second leisure battery would probably be a much better use of your money. (Lucky old me also has 2 x 110 AH jobbies, again fitted by previous owner) 

So I dont think there ios a right or wrong answer for either. Its a decision you need to make based on your own preference, MH use etc. 

I often ask myself " If I was buying again and the van had neither Gaslow or solar would I spend out on either?" The answer varies each time I think about it. To get both would need an expenditure of about £1000 (roughly) now thats a lot of dosh  HOWEVER its a lot less than an auto satellite system and thats something I simple wouldnt lash out on. NO TV programme is worth that much to me !! Others would consider the satellite system an essential !!!!!

So to sum up "You pays your money, and you makes your choice"


----------



## Bill_H

The irony for me is that during the winter when I need most power - lights on earlier and heating on more of the time- that's when my 80w panel is giving the least benefit.
I've only one leasure battery of 110 amps, so not as much reserve as some owners.
I could fit a second battery ( even a third), but they would encroach on storage space, and a decent quality battery might cost as much a another panel.
I fitted my panel, and with the regulator cost £160.

There is the environmental impact aspect to consider as well.


----------



## tyreman1

Just purchased 80w panel,mppt controller,sikaflex and cable and intending to fit next weekend,main reason being the 2 sites that we like the best 1 doesnt have hookup,the other charges a fiver a night !!! so i see a total of £180 for all the bits and pieces as good value and on the plus side if i change the van i can remove the panel and controller for the new van.


----------



## Techno100

To be honest if you can fit yourself its just not worth the effort of taking it off for your next van. I will be starting all a new when I get my Burstner


----------



## mr2

peedee said:


> I see lots of posts about solar panels on the other hand the majority appear to prefer hook ups? If the latter is the case and with panels for charging leisure batteries costing upwards of £250, the economics don't stack up.
> 
> If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged. This appears to be another reason why the economics don't stack up.
> 
> So if you have a solar panel what was your reason for installing it?
> 
> Conversely -- If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?
> 
> peedee


Hi Peedee

we spend a lot of time on aires and the panel ensures our 2 leisure batteries are constantly charged including use of inverter for mains TV. With a battery master both leisure and vehicle batteries are fully charged. We have had our MH for almost 4 years and never had to charge them even after a lengthy spell off road. Probably could not justify capital expenditure but it saves the bother of charging.


----------



## joedenise

Hi techno

I had been in the van the night before checking every thing out and changing most of the lights to led 

it usually sits around 13.3 at rest

joe


----------



## jhelm

At 40 to 50 euro a night for our family of four to stay in a campground with hook up the cost of a solar panel can get saved pretty fast. But I have to admit that for us that would mostly be rationalizing as we avoid them anyway


----------



## BarnacleBob

My 80W solar panel is invaluable in keeping my alarm system running.
Without it charging the leisure batteries and , via a battery master, keeping the engine battery fully charged whilst in storage, I would soon find I have no operational alarm and be unable to start the engine.
It also comes in very handy on the odd occasion that we stay somewhere without EHU.

Bob


----------



## Oscarmax

To be honest I do not need any solar panels, I just fancied some. I use EHU at home and CC site, just one of my many mad ideas.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Belt and braces for me :wink: :wink: we don't "need" it but it's good to know we can stop on a really nice aire for several days without concern for the battery, ie Honfleur where it is not always possible to get a hook up.

curlyboy


----------



## peedee

joedenise said:


> not used van since early december checked batteries this morning reading 14.3v so van ready to go only time we plug in at home is to get the fridge cold before we go
> 
> joe


So presumable you do not run any form of heating to keep the damp out?
peedee


----------



## peedee

Techno100 said:


> the best thing for battery longevity is to keep them fully charged with minimum discharge. If you're not moving then its solar or the noise machine and petrol cans


I agree but you can always use hook ups which is what I do when at home.

peedee


----------



## barryd

As I mentioned earlier we are quite light users of power and can last 5 days in summer with one 110AH battery and perhaps 3 in winter.

All that runs is a small TV and LED lights, pumps etc.

So with that in mind what would be the minimum size panel I would need to sit indefinitely in a field in summer and in winter?

I don't mind spending the money but I would be very disappointed if they didn't work as well as I hoped.

Thanks
BD


----------



## Techno100

If you're always on hook up then solar is pointless


----------



## Techno100

barryd said:


> As I mentioned earlier we are quite light users of power and can last 5 days in summer with one 110AH battery and perhaps 3 in winter.
> 
> All that runs is a small TV and LED lights, pumps etc.
> 
> So with that in mind what would be the minimum size panel I would need to sit indefinitely in a field in summer and in winter?
> 
> I don't mind spending the money but I would be very disappointed if they didn't work as well as I hoped.
> 
> Thanks
> BD


2 80 watt panels is my recommendation space permitting.
These are the cheapest most commonly available size (best bang for buck) 
8 months a year you'll get terrific service from them and winter certainly enough to keep you fully charged in storage. 
Currently I supply and fit with a quality regulator or selection of at £700 or 450 for one. On customers premises within 25 mile each way, further by arrangement. No need to use diesel or stay overnight so customer savings there. 
I'm so busy shop fitting just now that it's incredibly difficult to fit people in when the weather is suitable but managed one on Saturday
















That regulator is exactly the same as a steca which cost 120 or MORE but circa 50 from the real maker


----------



## johnthompson

We were going for solar but were talked into fitting a Gasparini "It will take care of all your needs no matter the weather" we were told. Well after 2 years of normal motorhome use we decided to go full time. We like remote sites and Aires so can be off hookup for protracted lengths of time. We used it for about 100 hours a year in the first 2 years, but then clocked up 600 hours in the next two years

We used this bit of kit whenever we were off hookup and clocked up the hours. After 800 hours we had a major breakdown and after it was worked on in the UK we were told it was a factory only repair.

We were heading for southern France so decided to take ourselves to Bologna in Italy. When we got there the unit was condemed as worn out and we had to have a new engine and generator fitted. This cost us 900€. We had already paid £800 for the last examination/repair in the UK and had had two services and 3 fans installed during our use. We also used more lpg to run the generator for those 800 hours

So we think now solar was the better choice, as once fitted there are no mainenance costs.

We have 2 x 110Ah leisure batteries with space for a third. We found that while off hookup we had to run the generator every day.

We spent nearly £3000 to buy the Gasparini, so we could have had an extra battery and loads of solar for the money we have paid out.

Saying that we find the Gasparini excellent in use and we now have a unit that is as good as new. We* WILL *be fitting solar as a main source of power, and keep the Gasparini and B2B as backup sources.

We only use gas for heating, but had a 1600w inverter so didn't skimp on power usage. The inverter gave up on the trip and we put that down to the extremly low temperatures which made our leisure batteries also give the appearance if having failed. The batteries were fine when we returned to the UK and warmer temperatures.

Our trip to Italy was in the worst weather Europe has experienced in 27 years (Jan & Feb this year). We were off hookup all the time there and back in freezing temperatures.

Although we are not using it yet I say YES to solar.

John


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> I see lots of posts about solar panels on the other hand the majority appear to prefer hook ups? If the latter is the case and with panels for charging leisure batteries costing upwards of £250, the economics don't stack up.
> 
> If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged. This appears to be another reason why the economics don't stack up.
> 
> So if you have a solar panel what was your reason for installing it?
> 
> Conversely -- If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?
> 
> peedee


I changed my van since I wrote the above and I found that with my old generator (over 20 years old) the equipment in the van including the battery charger just did not like the generator output so I gave it away. This left me with a dilemma. Buy another generator or go solar?

I rarely camp off hook up for long periods but I occasionally like to and when I do, and it is not just a night stop, it is usually for more days than my battery will support (4 plus) and can be in the winter.

I have had a long hard look at the situation (thanks sallytraffic for all the info on solar) and came to the conclusion the best option for me
to guarantee my occasional off hook power requirements is a generator.

I came to this conclusion as follows:

I worked out we consume 40 to 50Ah a day from our 200Ah battery so 3 to 4 days off hook is about the limit and I would need at least a 135 watt panel and probably larger than this in the winter to maintain charge.

A panel kit of this size would weigh in at about 16Kgm and cost upward of £500. It would be permanently fixed to the roof so I would have to tote around 16Kgm extra weight whether I used it or not.

Generator technology has moved on and prices seem to have remained static over the last 20 years A good low noise suitcase generator employing inverter technology rated at 1Kva can be purchased for round about the £400 mark and weighs in at less than 16Kgm and only need be carried when needed. It can also be used to produce power for items other than the motorhome.

For me it was no contest, a generator is cheaper to buy, weighs less, fits nicely in my locker and need only be carried when required and is guaranteed to at least charge my battery so I bought one of >these<

peedee


----------



## 113016

Hi peedee. I think for winter wilding, you have done the right thing, but for summer the answer would be different.
I have one 90 watt panel and summertime I can sit forever and it will keep the single battery fully charged. We did sit for 3 weeks this summer and everyday our battery was full by 1100 hrs.
A few weeks ago, we went to Ambleside for one week, and had very little sun. Luckily we have a Honda geny which did it's job.
Myself, I need both, or use campsites with hook up during the winter.


----------



## Scattycat

We're in the solar panel camp.
For me it's just common sense, it gives us a lot more options of staying put for a few days without having to worry about batteries going flat. 
As others have said in previous threads it's not always a good idea to let diesel engines idle for long periods and I don't know of any generator that wouldn't eventually irritate others on a campsite or aire let alone my next door neighbour.
Also if I worried about the ecconomic efficiency of everything I bought then I probably wouldn't have bought the MH or many other big toys I've bought in the past.


----------



## Gary1944

Not fitted a solar panel yet, as van came with 2 leisure batteries and all LED lighting. Also bought 12v TV which uses very little juice. At home we have room on the drive so it's connected to the mains.

However, I can see the sense in fitting a solar panel, but so far laziness and short arms and long pockets have stopped me doing anything about it!

Gary


----------



## listerdiesel

We never go to sites with EHU, except for Nuenen, so the first year we didn't have solar but for most of the time it wasn't an issue.

This year we had solar panels up and running (2 X 80W) and used the trailer at shows without generator or EHU. We are all gas for water, cooking and fridge. Heating not fitted, we have an internal Autogas vapour LPG tank.

I'd have solar on a MH if I could find one that would tow the trailer!

So the new generators never got used, the 110ah battery is fine for our needs, and it goes without saying that the battery is looked after during the winter.

Our battery is sitting at 13.60V last time we looked.

Peter


----------



## bubble63

smelly, noisey, heavy, needs storage, breaks down, needs servicing, ......
can you see what its going to be yet :lol: 

havent used the genny for the last three years

family did the summer holidays on one 80w panel and a 110a battery............... a whole 4 weeks,

now the winter......... I agree a genny makes more sense, but the winter cover s on the van now until feb.

regds neill


----------



## iandsm

peedee said:


> I see lots of posts about solar panels on the other hand the majority appear to prefer hook ups? If the latter is the case and with panels for charging leisure batteries costing upwards of £250, the economics don't stack up.
> 
> If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged. This appears to be another reason why the economics don't stack up.
> 
> So if you have a solar panel what was your reason for installing it?
> 
> Conversely -- If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?
> peedee


It appears that some 80 % have panels so your assumption that the majority prefer hook up is not correct. In any case solar is not about economics, its about flexibility and convenience just like gas low. The advantage of solar is we don't have to have the regular runs to charge our batteries as those without do, unless they have a genie. Also we don't have to worry about how long our power will last because we know it will be fine. I am, of course talking about when the weather coditions allow.


----------



## iandsm

peedee said:


> I see lots of posts about solar panels on the other hand the majority appear to prefer hook ups? If the latter is the case and with panels for charging leisure batteries costing upwards of £250, the economics don't stack up.
> 
> If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged. This appears to be another reason why the economics don't stack up.
> 
> So if you have a solar panel what was your reason for installing it?
> 
> Conversely -- If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?
> peedee


It appears that some 80 % have panels so your assumption that the majority prefer hook up is not correct. In any case solar is not about economics, its about flexibility and convenience just like gas low. The advantage of solar is we don't have to have the regular runs to charge our batteries as those without do, unless they have a genie. Also we don't have to worry about how long our power will last because we know it will be fine. I am, of course talking about when the weather coditions allow.


----------



## iandsm

peedee said:


> I see lots of posts about solar panels on the other hand the majority appear to prefer hook ups? If the latter is the case and with panels for charging leisure batteries costing upwards of £250, the economics don't stack up.
> 
> If you are touring and have reasonable sized batteries regular runs will keep everything charged. This appears to be another reason why the economics don't stack up.
> 
> So if you have a solar panel what was your reason for installing it?
> 
> Conversely -- If you don't have one, what's your reason for not installing one?
> peedee


It appears that some 80 % have panels so your assumption that the majority prefer hook up is not correct. In any case solar is not about economics, its about flexibility and convenience just like gas low. The advantage of solar is we don't have to have the regular runs to charge our batteries as those without do, unless they have a genie. Also we don't have to worry about how long our power will last because we know it will be fine. I am, of course talking about when the weather coditions allow.


----------



## peedee

bubble63 said:


> smelly, noisey, heavy, needs storage, breaks down, needs servicing, ......
> can you see what its going to be yet :lol:
> 
> regds neill


Ok yes some of these could be a problem but I only want it for very occasional use, perhaps three times a year for the motorhome.

We are talking modern generator here so; 
Smelly maybe,
Heavy, definitely not. At 13Kgm, its lighter than the solar panel and as indicated I can remove it when not needed and store at home.
Noisy, not really, listen to it >here< 
Breaks down, maybe but then I don't need sunshine. Which is the most likely? 
Needs servicing, yup, but don't you keep your panels nice and clean? 
You forgot the cost of fuel but hopefully as I have not screwed up the aero dynamics of my motorhome roof and don't have to carry the extra weight all the time my motorhome fuel consumption won't be affected :lol:

There are trade offs whatever you chose to do. Now if more sites fitted electricity meters I think I *would* most definitely fit panels.

peedee


----------



## peedee

iandsm said:


> It appears that some 80 % have panels so your assumption that the majority prefer hook up is not correct.


Ah but what the poll does not reveal is how many who answered yes still use hook ups much of the time. Even though I have a generator I would say I still fall into the majority category.

peedee


----------



## 747

I am a bit confused by this figure of a Solar Panel weighing 16 Kg.

I have 2 freestanding panels (1 x 90W and 1 x100W). The 2 of them combined come nowhere near 16 KG.


----------



## 113016

747 said:


> I am a bit confused by this figure of a Solar Panel weighing 16 Kg.
> 
> I have 2 freestanding panels (1 x 90W and 1 x100W). The 2 of them combined come nowhere near 16 KG.


My 90 watt is nowhere near that weight.


----------



## peedee

747 said:


> I am a bit confused by this figure of a Solar Panel weighing 16 Kg.
> 
> I have 2 freestanding panels (1 x 90W and 1 x100W). The 2 of them combined come nowhere near 16 KG.


I just quoted what the spec said from a web site when I was trolling the net for answers. Could it depend on the make?

Have a look 
>here<

peedee


----------



## 113016

peedee said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit confused by this figure of a Solar Panel weighing 16 Kg.
> 
> I have 2 freestanding panels (1 x 90W and 1 x100W). The 2 of them combined come nowhere near 16 KG.
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted what the spec said from a web site when I was trolling the net for answers. Could it depend on the make?
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

peedee, don't worry about the weight. It is practically nothing  
They are very light :!:


----------



## peedee

Must admit I was surprised that a 130w panel weighed 16Kg! I had deleted my browsing history so could not immediately find the web site but if you look at the link I gave the spec says, 

•Panel dimensions: 1470 x 680 x 50mm, 16kg

I also came across others which certainly weighed double figures in Kgms

peedee


----------



## 747

I checked your link peedee and the 85 watt jobby is 8.4 Kg, the 130 watt one IS 16 Kg but it is the size of a barn door and is 50 mm thick. 8O 

May I respectfully suggest that you google other suppliers and you may be pleasantly surprised. Even the above 85 watt panel is larger than my 100 watt panel and is slightly deeper at 35 mm.


----------



## peedee

747, 
Obviously depends on make and quality then. Its academic to me now because I opted for a generator. Part of my thinking was also I did not have the hassle of fitting panels or travelling miles to have them fitted at a cost.

peedee


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I think basing something on a cost basis is misleading because you could say anything extra that you put on is not needed as the van as it came out of the factory is sufficient.

Clearly that would be a stupid thing to say, you get something like solar panels or whatever because it solves a situation for yourself and gives you options that are relevant to you.

So you spend your money on a solution to make things easier, whatever it happens to be.

ray.


----------



## Techno100

peedee said:


> 747,
> Obviously depends on make and quality then. Its academic to me now because I opted for a generator. Part of my thinking was also I did not have the hassle of fitting panels or travelling miles to have them fitted at a cost.
> 
> peedee


It's a lot easier to fit your own solars than to build your own honda :lol:


----------



## peedee

Techno100 said:


> It's a lot easier to fit your own solars than to build your own honda :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
peedee


----------



## Paddy7

*Solar panel Bracket query.*

Can some one shed some light on the reason for the screws that i have seen in some of the aluminium brackets being used to install solar panels.

I have seen panels secured with Sikaflex, and the screws not used, but they have been left in? It looks like they would have been used to secure the bracket to the roof, but if they are not used why are they left in??

Paddy.


----------



## 113016

*Re: Solar panel Bracket query.*



Paddy7 said:


> Can some one shed some light on the reason for the screws that i have seen in some of the aluminium brackets being used to install solar panels.
> 
> I have seen panels secured with Sikaflex, and the screws not used, but they have been left in? It looks like they would have been used to secure the bracket to the roof, but if they are not used why are they left in??
> 
> Paddy.


Some use them as a means of getting the desired depth of Sikaflex.
To stop the Sikaflex getting pushed thinner bt the weight.
I used match sticks :lol:


----------

